# My Char-Griller Mods



## jverdin (May 28, 2008)

I have to give some props to ncodave and the team for helping me get my grill back into shape after a nasty issue occured. 

The Mod listed below is how I've sealed my main chamber. I'm no machinist but I think I did a pretty good job. I also use Fire Gasket between the SFB and Main Grill (as suggested by others). I have 8" OD cart wells that roll nicely on and off the grass.

*Cart Wheel*
4x 8" Dia. Cart Wheels
7/16" threaded Rod (I think I got 2 36" rods)
7/16" Lock Nuts
7/16" Flat Washers
1/2" reduced 3/8" shaft Drill Bit
Metal Cuting Disc for a skill saw or angle grinder
I used the existing back holes (already 1/2")
Other than that the instructions are pretty straight forward use nuts on both sides with washer to prevent the bar from rolling.

*Main Chamber Materials *

_1x 1" x 1" x 1/8" x 48" Steel Angle Iron_
_1x 1/4 x 1/16" x 48" Alum. Angle Iron (Non-Galv.)_
_5x 1/4-20 x 3/4 Button Cap screws (these are my preference you can use normal bolts if you want)_
_4x 1/4-20 x 1/2" Button Cap Screws_
_9x 1/4-20 SS LockNuts _
_14x 1/4 SS Flat Washers_
_1x 5/8" x 74" Long Stove Gasket_
_2x C-Clamps_
_1x 5/16" Drill bit (make sure it has flats on the bottom of the bit)_
_1x Sharpened Metal Punch_

Instructions: 
_Note paint w/ black grill paint all final cut pcs before assembling. Use a punch to give your bit a start point. _
Measure off the sides of the smoker.
Cut the (1) angle into two lengths to match measurement
_Keep in mind that you also need to lift the top of the grill to make sure the hinge will still fit._

Mark the placement of the Angle Iron on the left side first
You will have to remove the screw for the warming rack.
Clamp the Angle to the side
Punch a start position (approx. 1.5" from the end of the angle)and drill 2 new holes in place!
_I deliberately wiggled my bit around the hole to allow for some movement._

Move to the inside of the grill and drill the hole for the warming rack.
Repeat these steps for the right (SFB) side but drill 3 holes
_the thrid should be right about center I bet like mine the side has warped this is the reason for the 3rd hole._

Once your done with either side bolt (tighten snug) the angle into position.
Close the Lid.
The holes should allow for slop so use a hammer to tap it (gently) against the lid. 
Loosen the bolts cut the gasket to length.
Using your finders and a straight slot screw drive wedge in one side of the gasket into the gap between the angle and the side of the smoker.
Tight bolts.
Check and make sure everything is snug. (I threw some newspaper in my sfb to check for smoke)
Remove the lid.
On back bottom half of the smoker just below where the lid would sit you will see to circular draws you need to measure between them.
Cut the (2) angle to length.
Drill 4 Holes Equally spaced.
Clap the angle on to the lid and Drill Holes USE A PUNCH if you haven't learned yet the drill will walk on you.
Bolt the angle into place.
On the sides I found it that having a little wiggle room to tap the lid in place made all the difference so I wouldn't measure off the hole and get exact measurements.

On the back it will scratch the back of the grill a little bit... but this is easily painted.

You will have some smoke coming out of the corners but its minor compared to having the entire side or back of the smoker venting heat.

































I need to the ends off these bolts






__________________


----------



## teeotee (May 28, 2008)

Excellent post on the mods there J. 

You had much chance to use it yet ??

Must say i'm intrigued with what you done on the back edge with that angle. Is there any sealer or rope gasket added to that piece ?
When i done mine, because of the way the lid opens, i stuck the rope gasket to the bottom half with rtv. Fireguy used some rivets to hold his in place. 

Will be interested to hear how yours works out too.


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

Very cool... Interested to see if you MIGHT need to decrease your air intake now. Please update with performance data!


----------



## teeotee (May 28, 2008)

Hey Rich, done this to mine a while back. 

It holds heat longer but to keep temp down had to have sfb vent closed but couldn't get tbs like that, the smoke was white. Then read in a post that i needed more airflow for better combustion (even with preburning). So on Monday i experimented a little. Used less charcoal, more air. had good smoke and coals lasted as long if not longer than before. 

Planning a big smoke in two weekends. Will keep a detailed smoke log.


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

Cool!  Thanks TeeoTee!


----------



## jverdin (May 29, 2008)

Smoked with it over the weekend and it worked like a champ. A small amount of smoke still gets out around the corners but its minor. Originally I was going to put a gasket on but the fit on the angle is actually perfect so I didn't need it on the back. 

Like I said I took a bunch of newspaper to check the seal of all sides and its working really nicely.


----------



## teeotee (May 29, 2008)

jverdin;198569 said:
			
		

> Smoked with it over the weekend and it worked like a champ. A small amount of smoke still gets out around the corners but its minor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jverdin (May 29, 2008)

"Used less charcoal, more air. had good smoke and coals lasted as long if not longer than before."

I have to agree 100% here I can not jam pack the sfb with charcoal or wood anymore. However, the fuel last a lot longer and I conserve more lump in the process achiving the same tempetures.


----------



## ncdodave (May 29, 2008)

jverdin,
Glad i could help. I just made one more mod to help even the heat out a little beter in the smoke chamber. I got some 4" alluminum flashing and pushed it up tight against the fire box side to minimumize the hot spot and puch more of the heat to the far end. it works pretty well so i dont need to permanently fasten the deflecter (old charcoal tray) to the smoke box. I've been using about 20# of mesquite char for a 12 hour smoke and before it was 45 to 50 pounds. the heat is a lot easier to control also. i keep the chiminey open and the intake air about 50% and have the perfect blue smoke. the mods work excellent.
BTW i just got a free 70 gallon propane tank off of craigs list to start building a small trailer. i'll have a professional cut the tank and do the welding since i have no welding experience.


----------

